# Transfer shows to Bolt without a cablecard?



## tewill (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got a BOLT VOX 500GB as part of the 2019 Summer Sale; upgrading from a Premiere 4 with Lifetime. I’ve read about the problems people are having transferring shows from Premieres to BOLTs via TiVo Online, but I still want to give it a try. Also, I’m planning on first trying to use the cablecard from my Premiere in my BOLT, so only have one cablecard right now (I’m on Comcast).

Although I have yet to unbox my BOLT, I see both it and my Premiere on TiVo Online. Can I transfer shows to the BOLT with the cablecard in the Premiere (seeing as the BOLT supports cable + antenna)?

Thx!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

The CableCARD has nothing to do with transferring; it is only used to authorize and decrypt your cable signal. Assuming your TiVos see each other over the local Internet, all you need is for both of them to be authorized as being in-service when they phone home.

Both TiVos need to be on the same local subnet. Wired works much better than WiFi. And if your switch or router has the IGMP snooping feature, it will probably need to be disabled for your TiVos to see each other. Most people don't have this problem.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Check to make sure they have the same MAK.

-KP


----------



## tewill (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! Yep, both will be cable-connected to my router and on the same network


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tewill said:


> I've read about the problems people are having transferring shows from Premieres to BOLTs via TiVo Online, but I still want to give it a try. Thx!


Transfer one program > 30 minutes. Watch it. If it is good, you should be ok. Also, the Premiere has Network Settings, Troubleshooting, Transfer History. That will show you the transfer rate. Do the math.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

You may also need to go into your account on www.tivo.com, go to "Device preferences" and be sure that "Video sharing" is enabled for both boxes.


----------



## BallJack (Nov 13, 2015)

I also got my Bolt from the recent Summer Sale. I just took out my current cable card from my Roamio and inserted it to the new Bolt. I went through the guided setup in a breeze and was able to see the guide and watch all shows afterwards. Then I noticed HBO and Showtime weren't being shown so I called Verizon to pair the cable card. Interestingly enough, while I was on hold waiting for a Fios support on the phone, all my premium channels (HBO and Showtime) eventually showed up. It made me wonder, maybe I didn't need to call Verizon even. Anyway, it ended up being a quick conversation with the Verizon rep. I still made sure that the cable card was properly paired with the new device.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Now that this thread has progressed to pairing, here are some useful numbers. I used the Comcast number within the last year: sooo much easier than calling the general customer service line.



36446 said:


> Comcast Cablecard Hotline: 1-877-405-2298
> 
> Verizon automated cablecard activation line: 1-888-897-7499 (Requires an activation code)
> 
> Anyone know any other Cable provider cablecard hotlines?





myblubu said:


> Time Warner
> 
> CableCARD Technical Support Desk 1-866-606-5889
> 
> ...





djwilso said:


> Cox: 877-820-8202
> 
> CableCARD Self-install instructions:
> 
> ...


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I used the Comcast number within the last year: sooo much easier than calling the general customer service line.


I just use the CableCard self activation & pairing and do not call anyone.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

KevTech said:


> I just use the CableCard self activation & pairing and do not call anyone.


Thank you!


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

KevTech said:


> I just use the CableCard self activation & pairing and do not call anyone.


I've tried using that to move a CableCARD from an older TiVo to a newer TiVo, but for me it has always failed. It only works if the CableCARD is unpaired. I think there are options on the TiVo to unpair the CableCARD before removing it from an old TiVo, but the chance that I'll remember that the next time I upgrade (if ever) is essentially zero.

The people at the Comcast CableCARD hotline are very friendly, know about TiVo's and generally know their stuff. Nice working with them.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

snerd said:


> I've tried using that to move a CableCARD from an older TiVo to a newer TiVo, but for me it has always failed. It only works if the CableCARD is unpaired.


I used it when I changed from a Premiere xl4 to a Bolt and had no issues.


----------



## tewill (Jan 30, 2013)

To circle back here: I tried transferring about 15 hour-long shows from my Premiere 4 to the Bolt Vox via TiVo Online, and all but about 2 or 3 transferred with no problems. For those shows that failed, playback would stop about 10-15 mins in.

Interestingly, when re-copying shows, only those that failed would fail again, making it seem as if there was some attribute of those shows in particular that was making them fail. They also would stop at the exact same place.

On the cablecard side, I ended up calling Comcast's dedicated cablecard number and activated the card from my Premiere in the Bolt without issue. The tech I spoke with even said that if you have a cablecard that works, it's best to stick with it even if it's old. Worked for me anyway.

That said, unfortunately I just posted separately about some hardware concerns I have with the Bolt :-(


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tewill said:


> To circle back here: I tried transferring about 15 hour-long shows from my Premiere 4 to the Bolt Vox via TiVo Online, and all but about 2 or 3 transferred with no problems. For those shows that failed, playback would stop about 10-15 mins in.


Did the shows that failed have SkipMode?


----------



## ji0005 (Sep 28, 2007)

snerd said:


> The people at the Comcast CableCARD hotline are very friendly, know about TiVo's and generally know their stuff. Nice working with them.


I second this. I had a cablcecard suddenly lose authorization and had to go get a new one. Manual pairing via the website didn't work for me for some reason, but the cablecard guy had me going in minutes. I knew where to go already, but he knew the Tivo menus very well and wouldn't have gotten a novice through it.


----------



## tewill (Jan 30, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Did the shows that failed have SkipMode?


No. For example I copied over the 5 episodes from series 27 of Top Gear, and only the first episode failed each time I copied it.


----------

